# gun control amendment votes today



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i was watching the NRA NEWS SHOW WITH CAM & CO today and heard some good news

they were voting on the gun control amendments today

SCHUMER/MANCHIN/TOOMEY- FAIL

NATIONAL RECIPROCITY- FAIL

FIENTSTIEN GUN BAN- FAIL

HIGH CAPACITY MAGAZINE BAN- FAIL

i hope i heard him right on all of these,i cant find anything on the web yet


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just found this

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/18/us/politics/reid-says-he-will-vote-for-assault-weapons-ban.html?_r=0

although i am glad most of these failed

i am some what upset the national reciprocity amendment failed


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Was watching Cam & Co also as the results were coming in. Thanks to everyone that contacted their Senators. Let's keep up the fight!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's round one. Don't let your guard down because they will be back. Just keep reminding them their jobs are on the line, not only on gun/2nd Amendment issues but on all issues relating the the liberties of this great Country. My fear is they lost the battle in the Senate now they will push for the UN treaty.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I heard Obama was throwing an absolute hissy fit on the Rose Garden.


----------



## csb (Dec 17, 2012)

I saw the news conference and just the way they "Show Case" those people from Sandy Hook and that Gifford is ridiculous!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ya i thought it was shame using them folks for such politics

then Obama went on to say "shouldnt the voices of the families of gun crime victims be heard?"

what about the voices of all the good honest folks that have had to use a gun to NOTbecome a vicitm,shouldnt they be heard also?

Obama was down right pissed off that the bans didnt go thru,Biden looked almost like he was laughing silently

maybe thats just the dumb grimis that he alwasy wears,or just a natural facial expresion.but i did think that it looked like he was laughing silently


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think a lot of people stood up that normally keep silent. They'll hit us harder next time. We need to keep after the silent people and make sure they make their voices heard. Many of those amendments still had the majority of the Senators in favor of, just not the 60 votes they needed. One bright side was that Feinstein's bill had 40 votes in favor of it and 60 against it.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

220swift said:


> That's round one. Don't let your guard down because they will be back. Just keep reminding them their jobs are on the line, not only on gun/2nd Amendment issues but on all issues relating the the liberties of this great Country. My fear is they lost the battle in the Senate now they will push for the UN treaty.


I don't think they will ever stop. And you are right, we have to stop the UN treaty next. And then back to the gun bans, and then the treaty and then the gun bans ............................... forever


----------

